# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Manual de Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas para Quinua

## Bruno Cillóniz

Interesante manual de Buenas Prácticas Agícolas para quinua, elaborado por el Ministerio de Agricultura, Ganadería y Pesca de Argentina. Buena iniciativa que contribuye a la capacitación de los pequeños productores de quinua. Lo pueden descargar haciendo click en el enlace al final del tema.  *CONTENIDO:*    SITIO DE PRODUCCIÓNMATERIAL DE PROPAGACIÓNMANEJO DEL SUELOMANEJO DEL AGUAMANEJO DE PLAGAS Y ENFERMEDADESCONTROL DE MALEZASFERTILIZACIÓNPRODUCTOS FITOSANITARIOSCOSECHAALMACENAMIENTOTRANSPORTEPERSONALCAPACITACIÓNANIMALESSEÑALIZACIÓNDOCUMENTACIÓNTRAZABILIDADRECLAMOS  *Autores:* Ministerio de Agricultura, Ganadería y Pesca (Argentina)  *Editora:* Ministerio de Agricultura, Ganadería y Pesca (Argentina)  *Año:* 2015  DESCARGAR DOCUMENTO  manual-buenas-practicas-agricolas-quinua.jpgTemas similares: Artículo: Aprueban guía de Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas en la producción del cultivo de Quinua Artículo: Adex recomienda implementar Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas para posicionar granos andinos Buenas Prácticas Agricolas en el Cultivo de Aguaymanto (Global GAP) Artículo: Indecopi presenta norma sobre buenas prácticas para la quinua y cañihua CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS ENFOCADO EN GLOBALG.A.P. IFA,  VERSIÓN 4.0 PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS + GRASP (EVALUACIÓN DE PRACTICAS SOCIALES). DÍAS 29, 30 Y 31 DE MAYO DE 2012.

----------

